
Venture fundraising: Going, going, gone? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/19/venture-fundraising-going-going-gone/
======
pedalpete
Well a few interesting things from this are 1) the year as a whole was still
above 2004 levels, and near that of 2005. 2) the first 3 quarters were all
above those of 2007, while the 4th quarter fell off a cliff. 3) 4th quarter
was lowest of any quarter in the list

So, we can wait and see what Q1 09 does and see if Q4 08 was just a blip, or
if this is actually a real trend.

Based on the funding which still seems to be happening, I think that Q1 09
will be up from Q4 08. Let's hope so anyway.

------
alain94040
I'm tired of hearing about doom and gloom, just like the author says... what
the author doesn't do though, is look for signs of when the recession will
end.

Because you just know what will happen: the media will keep being negative 6
months after the recovery is in place. And only then will they start finding
the numbers that explain that "yes, 6 months ago the economy turned around".

Instead of being backward looking, what about you look for the signs now. How
would you tell that we have reached bottom?

I'll share my feelings: it's not so bad in mid-January. It felt worse a month
ago. Maybe it's just me. But if enough people have the same feeling, we're on
to something.

<http://fairsoftware.net> \- where geeks start side-businesses

